# I got the job of my dreams



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

How silly just had to shout it out I can't wait I start monday only part time but I have got a job in a reptile shop means I get to spend time with the reps and people who love them too! how's good's that :no1:
I carn't wait . 

anyone want anything let me know lol , 

What was i thinking i'm only just starting lol

Diane :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Congtats 


What reptile shop is it?



Phil : victory:


----------



## bikemadbaz (Jan 23, 2008)

well done. I hope you enjoy working there. keep us updated with how you get on.: victory:

barry.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

good luck!! enjoy yourself
where is the reptile shop??


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice one! : victory:

you've a got a job which probably quite a large majority of members on here would be jealous of.

Which one is it?


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:Hi it's only a small one in crewe in cheshire but there going to extend soon i believe . I don't mind as long as i get to do what i enjoy well pleased.


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers barry I carn't wait i'm like a kid in a sweet shop rite now will keep you posted on how's it is going i have got instructions not to fetch it all home with me though lol , i'm not promising anything though lol : victory:


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi again ant how's it going ?

I start monday as i said it's only a small shop in crewe in cheshire but I know the people who own it and i carn't wait . I am so excited lol sad ain't i lol 
.:lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

petal270775 said:


> Hi again ant how's it going ?
> 
> I start monday as i said it's only a small shop in crewe in cheshire but I know the people who own it and i carn't wait . I am so excited lol sad ain't i lol
> .:lol2:


yh im cool!

well have fun, dont buy all there stock!! :lol2:


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hiya it's in a small shop in crewe nothing big yet but there ment to be expanding. And I get to work with all the things I love most Reptiles/animals and people who love animals . 

it's only part time as I have to work it around my son my animals my hubby my house and my horse but i'll do it lol .:lol2:


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll try my very best not to any buy everything that is . I know i'll have fun though.

Got to go take me little boy out for a couple of hours now have a good one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

Ahhhh yes its just round the corner from me if its the same shop the one on underwood lane , good luck and enjoy


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL small world . Yep that's the one I know the girls from school and my horse riding , I realy carn't wait you will have to say hi when your next in if i'm about : victory:


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

I certainly will when i see i new face behind the counter i'll say hi


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol2: good luck di..


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

hiya trouble hope your doing good :notworthy:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

fine dont small of horsey poop anymore you gonna pop over for a coffee pm me ill give you my number..


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Have fun there!
You'll quickly realise how little 'reptile work' there is involved and how much cleaning, polishing, sweeping, mopping, putting away orders, sorting shelving, dealing with customers etc there is!
Ah well, it's worth it - promise!


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

I still carn't wait used to hard work I have a horse and that's not all fun either so long as I get to be there i'll enjoy it i'm sure . I'm sure your rite i'll think it is worth it . I take it you do something similar ? 
Diane


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

petal270775 said:


> I still carn't wait used to hard work I have a horse and that's not all fun either so long as I get to be there i'll enjoy it i'm sure . I'm sure your rite i'll think it is worth it . I take it you do something similar ?
> Diane


I manage a reptile shop, it's a fantastically rewarding job.
I wish there was some way of avoiding all the 'normal' shop work though, the stuff that comes with every shop, and just do the fun stuff! You'll learn sooo much while you're there, take advantage of that.


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sounds good*

Wow i'm impressed . I will try to find out as much as i can , I do a lot of learning on here all the time also. Where is your shop based ?

I'm trying to find information on one of my beardies at the moment any suggestions would be very helpfull if i can bend your ear .

I have a 9 month old beardie unfourtunatly a couple of weeks ago I found 12 eggs in her viv I brought her at 7 months and had no idea that she had been in with a male at all. Anyway She's always been sleepy and very loving but has or seems to have a lot less go in her than my other bierdies. Well since she layed her eggs she's been realy quiet the first couple of days after she did eat a little after that she is not wanting to eat or do anything I have had to force feed her for the last week, and give her water . Sleep sleep sleep is all she wants to do but when i do give her food I have to get it into her mouth and then she will eat it .. I am giving calcium powder fresh greens locus and everything else I can think of that mite help her she's still the same though . If you have any thoughts on it can you let me know please .. I know she was far too youg to have had eggs but that was something I carn't alter now unfourtnatly .

I feel so sorry for her rite now bless she's such a jem 

Thanks Diane


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing all you can for now... See if you can get hold of some Avipro or Reptoboost, and give her some dissolved in water - should give her an energy boost to convince her to eat a little more which will help her build up reserves again.

They can lay infertile clutches too - they seem to have more trouble laying these, have a feel to make sure there are none left in there.

(See, I knew none of this until I was dealing with it day in-day out!)

The shop's in Heathrow....


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I've moved this out of the classifieds section. 

Congratulations on the new job, i hope it goes well for you.


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you very much I carn't wait :no1:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

petal270775 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:Hi it's only a small one in crewe in cheshire but there going to extend soon i believe . I don't mind as long as i get to do what i enjoy well pleased.


SHIT! i live there, i thought the local rep shop closed? i hope theyve opened a new one


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi there is a small but very good one on underwood lane in crewe that's where i'm starting on monday not sure if you know about that one but it's worth a visit if you need anything .

Diane


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi ally just come back from the vest honey has has an x-ray and all looks ok need a little more calcium but that's not a problem . she's given me some advice and am to carry on doing as I have been also I have got some critical care formula from her I have to give it little and often with water. I have to keep up the same for the next two weeks and if no improvement she's got to have blood tests but she's quite happy for me to continue as I am untill then and i'm keeping my fingers crossed all will be well by then .

Thanks for all your help and i'll keep you posted on honey 

Diane


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

so underwood lane? ill check it out


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

if your coming up the bank on underwood lane keep to the pub on the corner on the right think it's the captin web it's the last shop in that block sells some other stuff too but has plenty of reptiles and equipment and feed there .
Diane


----------

